# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Deleting photos from "Manage Attachments"

## mandocrucian

How do I clear out some of the stuff from "Manage Attachments"?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Click Go Advanced then click the Paper Clip icon. It's the reverse of posting images. If you're within the 3 hour window of editing you can delete attachments posted if they're no longer needed. Once your past that you can't removed uploaded images.

----------

